# CO2 Running Out On High-Tech Tank



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1066333437222.9292.1792637351&type=1&theater









"What my 120 looked like when I got home. No CO2 for a week basically. No ferts. No trimming. I'll post another pic in a day or two after I trim and clean things up. the 180 looks not quite as bad, but the 70 Gallon with the lower light looks like it did when I left."


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Tom Barr's tank after 7 days of no care*

That's a nice stable tank. I wonder what a Walstad tank looks after a week..... Oh yahh, the same. We really need to stop calling them high\low tech, and stick with the truth. The tanks are High Maintenance. Constant monitoring of fert levels, doing water changes, and trimmings/replanting.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Tom Barr's tank after 7 days of no care*

Sort of blows the CO2 and plant deficiencies theory out of the water though doesn't it? If CO2 deficiencies were as common as everyone are encouraged to believe you'd see damaged leaves and dying plants, though all the plants are healthy and the only issue is some algae. Which can strike for seemingly random reasons even under "ideal" conditions.


----------

